# Root Miller 2013



## robser (3. Oktober 2012)

@ RoseBikesTech:

Habt ihr schon ein Foto eines Gr. L Root Miller? (Wegen den 50cm Sitzrohrlänge)
Bin 1.80 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm. Bin am schwanken zwischen M und L. Vorzugsweise Alpencross und Touren mit 60% Trailanteil.
Habt ihr einen Grössevorschlag? M oder L?
Fahre noch ein Spezi Enduro in Grösse L.

Danke

Robin


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Robin,

bei deinen Maßen solltest du Rahmengröße M wählen. 

Viele Grüße,
dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robser (4. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für das schnelle Antworten.
Ich habe übrigens die Schrittlänge barfuss gemessen, ohne Bikeschuhe.
Was verwendet ihr denn für eine Vorbaulänge? Würde gerne so mit 70mm rumdüsen.
Viele Grüsse
Robin


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann hast du die Schrittgröße genau richtig gemessen. Bei Rahmenhöhe M ist die Vorbaulänge bei uns eigentlich 80mm. Du kannst dich aber natürlich auch für einen 70mm Vorbau entscheiden, das kann bei uns individuell an deine Wünsche angepasst werden.
Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## robser (5. Oktober 2012)

ok 

wie kann ich denn individuell anpassen? Im Konfigurator ist das Root Miller nicht aufgeführt.
Und hat beim Root Miller 4:
1. Das x9 Schaltwerk den Type2?
2. welche Federgabel? ist nicht aufgeführt
3. Die Übersetzung ist 22/36, kannst du das bestätigen?

Vielen Dank
Robin


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Oktober 2012)

Es dauert leider etwas, bis wir alle neuen Modelle im Konfigurator eingepflegt haben. Du kannst aber unter der Nummer 02871 275570 den Radverkauf erreichen und dort deine Konfigurationswünsche nennen.
Mit 1. liegst du richtig. Die Federgabel ist Fox 32 Float 130 mm O/C Evolution. 3. können wir bestätigen, es ist eine X9 Kurbel verbaut.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

hänge mich auch mal dran.
Bin am überlegen ein 2013er Root Miller zu holen.
Das gibts ja nur noch in "M"
Passt das bei 1,83 Größe und 84cm Schrittlänge?
Frage wäre auch, ob der Rahmen für die RockShox Reverb Stealth vorbereitet ist?


----------



## Dragamor (17. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hänge mich auch mal dran.
> Bin am überlegen ein 2013er Root Miller zu holen.
> ...



Ich hab fast die gleichen Maße wie du. 1cm weniger Schrittlänge. Mir war die Pos Sattel zum Lenker zu kurz. Ich kam mit den L-Rahmen besser zu recht. Hatte bei dem M Rahmen das Gefühl im Rücken zu knicken. War unangenehm. Leider gab es da schon Kein Root mit L. Die 2014 Modelle sind von Preis her leider nicht so interessant. Da gibt es andere Auslaufmodelle ;-)


----------



## Ritzibi (17. Oktober 2013)

Echt,

welche denn in 29"?


----------



## Ritzibi (17. Oktober 2013)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Ich hab fast die gleichen Maße wie du. 1cm weniger Schrittlänge. Mir war die Pos Sattel zum Lenker zu kurz. Ich kam mit den L-Rahmen besser zu recht. Hatte bei dem M Rahmen das Gefühl im Rücken zu knicken. War unangenehm. Leider gab es da schon Kein Root mit L. Die 2014 Modelle sind von Preis her leider nicht so interessant. Da gibt es andere Auslaufmodelle ;-)



Hab mal die Geometriedaten mit meinem letzten Bike, einem LV301 in L verglichen.
Das Oberrohr de LV war 15mm länger, aber somst ist alles fast gleich zum Rose.

Hmm....
Die Alternativen wäre trotdem interessant.


----------



## Ritzibi (18. Oktober 2013)

So,

jetzt bin ich absolut verunsichert.
Rosemitarbeiter empfiehlt "L" was ja bekanntlich nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
Der Größenrechner sagt "M".
Was sind eure Erfahrungen?
Die Frage ist ob man ihr was mit der Vorbaulänge korrigieren kann und in dann evtl. die Sattelüberhöhung zu extrem wird.
Will keine Rennen fahren, eher Touren und Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalradler (22. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> ... Rosemitarbeiter empfiehlt "L" was ja bekanntlich nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
> Der Größenrechner sagt "M".
> Was sind eure Erfahrungen?



Größenrechner Rose sagte "L" ... Probefahrt in der Biketown sagte "XL". 

... habe schon öfters gehört, das die Größe aus dem Größenrechner +1 vom Fahrgefühl besser war. Meine Vermutung ist, deine Körpermaße liegen im Grenzbereich zwischen M und L.

Meine Meinung ist, die Geo sollte schon passen. Wenn Du den Vorbau verlängerst, kommst Du weiter nach vorne, damit ändert sich auch der Schwerpunkt und das Händling .... würde ich lassen! Du kaufst Dir ja auch nicht Schuhe oder Hosen eine Nummer kleiner! Und wenn Dir der nette Rosemitarbeiter schon ein L ans Herz legt, hat das wohl seinen Grund. 

Leider zu lange gewartet mit der Bestellung oder zu spät gesehen! Die 2013 Modelle sind bei den meisten Onlinehändlern schon raus! 


*Alternative*: Beim baugleichem Dr. Z schauen. hat halt "nur" 100mm Federweg. Das RootMiller hat halt 120/130mm!


----------



## M-o-B (28. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen.

Also ich bin 178 und fahre das Root Miller in M. Passt auch super. Bin das L Probe gefahren, das wäre mir einen Tick zu groß gewesen. Bei 183 denke ich aber, dass das die richtige Grösse wäre.

Hängt aber auch letztlich davon ab, was deine Vorliebe ist. Letztlich befindest du dich da wahrscheinlich in einem "Grenzbereich", in dem beides nicht wirklich falsch ist.

Gruss Christian


----------



## suzicreamcheese (8. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 1,90 m, habe eine Schrittlänge von 0,85 m und fahre das 2013er Root Miller in L. Ich bin in Bocholt sowohl den L- als auch den XL-Rahmen Probe gefahren. Bin mit meiner Größe zwar relativ an der Oberkante der empfohlenen Körpergröße für den L-Rahmen, die XL-Variante war mir aber zu "sperrig". Empfehlung des Verkäufers war auch L.


----------



## ackerbach (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch 1,90, und habe eine Schrittlänge von 0,89m und L passt auch mir sehr gut...


----------

